# Hear Ye, hear ye.....



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

71s... That should be far more popular than the ugly 72s.

And is it me or are those 88s identical to the old E36 wheels?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

So 68Ms are still standard 17" sport package wheels on the 330s, it seems.


----------



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

> Believe me, they are going to (now) be in tight supply


I was afraid of that...

I was hoping to find an allocation for late April delivery. So it looks like I may have to figure out how to get my hands on one of the '04's...


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Not a single one....
> 
> Believe me, they are going to (now) be in tight supply
> (for everyone)...
> ...


So I assume the factories are retooling for the new facelifted coupes and convertibles and thus leaving extra workers to work on the M3s? This could explain the high number of M3 allocations.

psssss... how many m3 allocations did cutter receive?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ucbsupafly said:


> *So I assume the factories are retooling for the new facelifted coupes and convertibles and thus leaving extra workers to work on the M3s? This could explain the high number of M3 allocations.
> 
> psssss... how many m3 allocations did cutter receive? *


different plants


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

So, since the 325i and 325xi Sedans as well as 325i and 325xi Sport Wagons have no price increase, can we assume little or no increase on the M3. 

Also, 330i has only a $200 increase probably due to the 6 spd. M3 has no changes (except for LEDs supposedly), so maybe no price increase. 

I've been expecting about a 1% increase so anything less would be great.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: My First Post*



ccha said:


> *I still think that it's fishy that BMW would still say that these 330is are still MY2003 models. Dollars to doughnuts that BMW comes clean in March and state that all 3 series produced in March will be MY2004.
> 
> C. *


Uh, no...

In June of 2000, they started production of the 2001 330s, but still made the 2000 323s until September of 2000. Those were 3 months of production where the 323s were sold as 2000s and the 330s were sold as 2001s until the 325s came out in Late September of 2000.

There is no reason for them to sell the sedans as 2004s if they choose not to.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *MY 2003 3 Series Sedans & Sport Wagons:
> 
> No price increase on 325i and 325xi Sedans.
> No price increase on 325i and 325xi Sport Wagons
> ...


did you read this part, HACK?

6 speed standard.


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: My First Post*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> 
> ... *


No problem. I've been lurking on the site since December. This really is the best BMW site on the net. In fact, I'm buying a BMW based on the information and discussions that occured on this site. I was originally shopping for an Acura MDX (_WHAT was I thinking?_ ) when I stumbled onto the site. Anyways, I put a deposit down on a new 330i on January 11th. So the next time BMWNA gives you any grief about posting on these forums, just point them my way. This Internet thing just might work. :thumbup:

Anyways, back to what you just posted about the 330i.... Are "Adaptive brake lights" what BMW is calling the rear LED lights? I've seen pictures of them on the coupes, convertibles and the M3 but didn't know that BMW was going to give the 330i the LED treatment also. This came out of left field. Hope they aren't as fugly in real life. :eeps:

BTW: I ordered a Steel Grey (soon to be Silver Grey as soon I see some pictures of what it looks like) with Natural Brown interior 330i. Options include: SP, CWP, PP and Xenons. Pictures will follow when I hopfully get delivery by the end of April.

C.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Any chance of getting the style 71s with the performance package?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

:lmao: HACK's wheels will be all over the streets and the boards within 6 months.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *:lmao: HACK's wheels will be all over the streets and the boards within 6 months.  *


I've been eyeing the Style 71 for the past couple years. At least I now know they'll be available from BMW in 18" in case I want to go with them.

I saw them in 17" size in person last year on a Steel Gray 330Ci, and was impressed. Actually, I had to go up to the car and look at the size of the tires to figure out if they were 17" or 18". Great looking wheel IMO.


----------



## Rezdawg (Jan 29, 2003)

I ordered a 330Ci with sport package, but without the upgraded wheels (18in.). Any idea of what those rims are going to look like?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Thankfully, the 72 18" wheels have died. They were truly FUGLY. Are the 71s also an upgrade if you order 18" wheels on the 330? Can you still order 18" wheels on the 330?


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: My First Post*



DrBimmer said:


> *
> In June of 2000, they started production of the 2001 330s, but still made the 2000 323s until September of 2000. Those were 3 months of production where the 323s were sold as 2000s and the 330s were sold as 2001s until the 325s came out in Late September of 2000.
> *


Fair enough... I may have been a bit hasty when I stated that all 3 series cars should become 2004 models by March. However, based on what Jon just told us, there's quite a bit of new additions coming to all 3 series cars. You have:

a) New Colors - which are generally introduced at the start of a new model year.

b) Adaptive brake lights - new toy which would require a few modifications/sensors/firmware/elves to implement.

c) ULEV2 engines - doesn't this raise a red flag? How is the US Government going to be able to tell the difference between the old 2003 and the new, improved and cleaner "2003" engines? This smells like Mackerel.

Also, there's some major mods to the 330i line.

d) Performance package - If I were calling the shots at BMWAG, I would combine the new ZHP option with the 2004 destination to make this car sell like hot cakes.

e) 6 Speed - again, how does one distinguish a 2003 manual from another 2003 manual? Why, make the one with the extra gear the new and improved 6 speed 2004 model!

Based on the reasons listed here, I think that there's a good chance BMW will just say "WTH, All March 3 series cars are 2004 models"... But maybe I'm just still giddy from hearing that I'm getting a 6 speed in my new car. :bigpimp:

C.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *different plants *


All Coupes, Convertibles, Sportwagons and M3's are built at the Regensburg plant.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

robg said:


> *Thankfully, the 72 18" wheels have died. They were truly FUGLY. Are the 71s also an upgrade if you order 18" wheels on the 330? Can you still order 18" wheels on the 330? *


I think (based on the picture Jon posted) the 71s are not the 18" wheel option when you combine it with the sports package. I think the zhp wheels are type one hundred somethings. Thus, the question - any chance of getting the type 71s with the zhp package.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

rwg said:


> *I think (based on the picture Jon posted) the 71s are not the 18" wheel option when you combine it with the sports package. I think the zhp wheels are type one hundred somethings. Thus, the question - any chance of getting the type 71s with the zhp package. *


Yes, the ZHP wheels are type 100-something. I was wondering if there was still an 18" wheel option for the regular 330 sport package (not the ZHP package). And if so, is it style 71? Just curious. I could imagine that BMW has dropped the 18" option from the regular sport package due to the intro of the ZHP.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Sean said:


> *All Coupes, Convertibles, Sportwagons and M3's are built at the Regensburg plant. *


really?

oh


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> *Yes, the ZHP wheels are type 100-something. I was wondering if there was still an 18" wheel option for the regular 330 sport package (not the ZHP package). And if so, is it style 71? Just curious. I could imagine that BMW has dropped the 18" option from the regular sport package due to the intro of the ZHP. *


Um, I don't see any wheel changes listed for SOP 03/03 sedans/wagons in the bulletin. Barring such an announcement the assumption would be that the 18" non-HP option will remain the 72.

As for the engine differentiation, government agencies typically go by VINs, not model years, since its probably not uncommon for these things to change in the middle of the year. And we already know the SULEV cars have a different engine model.


----------

